# Looking for Fennec fox breeder/owner



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey!
Well being new here I'm pretty sure I'm going to sound really dumb when I ask this but here goes:
 Is there a Fennec fox breeder/owner who I could talk to about how life is with one as a pet?

I have read allot on the internet but there are questions I cannot find the answers for that I would like to ask.

Preferably someone in the UK.

Hope to hear from someone soon!
-
 Elina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

contact TSKA


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Could I have contact information for them please, sorry I'm new to all of this:blush:.
-
 Elina


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

tskaexotics.co.uk - TSKA

they are on here too, look for Rory or Nerys.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankies!
TTFN!
-
 Elina


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Fennec*

Pm sent.


----------

